# Gonna take a BIG truck....



## robert carter (Sep 22, 2013)

Just got a couple texts and a pic from Chris. He is still out west hunting but its gonna take a BIIGGG truck to bring his critters home!!Can`t wait till he gets back and shares these tales.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 22, 2013)

The need, for a big truck, don't come as a suprise me.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 22, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> The need, for a big truck, don't come as a suprise me.



me neither. i'm glad he's wearing them out and i can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 22, 2013)

Had a feeling Chris would stack them up if he got a animal in his effective range.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome!! Looking forward to some pics and stories.


----------



## DWB (Sep 22, 2013)

Can't wait for this story to be told!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

I sunt a pitcher on FB. Holy king mackerel!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 23, 2013)

pleased to hear this, but not at all surprised!!!! cant wait to read all about it!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 23, 2013)

I saw the picture on face book WOW what a critter


----------



## Al33 (Sep 23, 2013)

Chris sent me a pic and he got a monster bull. Just AWESOME!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 23, 2013)

Just saw a pic and let me say WOW!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 23, 2013)

how did you do mr. al?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 23, 2013)

how did you do mr.al?


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 23, 2013)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow!! That bull is huge...Awesome, glad for him.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 23, 2013)

Still in Montana.  Hard to post on this phone, but here's a pic.  Story when I get back.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 23, 2013)

Man, what a bull!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quite impressive .. Congratulations to you !


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow!! Way to go Chris . A giant!!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 23, 2013)

Holy cow what a bull!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 23, 2013)

Way to go Chris!!! That's a big bull man!!!!!! That smile on your face has already told us the story!!!!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2013)

WHOA!! that is a nice 'un!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 23, 2013)

Incredible!


----------



## Slasher (Sep 23, 2013)

Way to go Chris!!!

That's no surprise as hard as that fella hunts!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW can't wait for the rest of the story  congrats on a fine animal


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 24, 2013)

Outstanding Chris!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2013)

What dreams are made of right there!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow!  and Wow again!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 24, 2013)

Good grief.  Man, I can't wait to hear this story.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow! What a beast! I can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 24, 2013)

Would have been a good one next year !  Just kiddin, that's a monster of an animal.   I look forward to the story......


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 24, 2013)

Man what a bull!!! I would like to know how high you were when you let that arrow fly? Not just altitude, dude you had to be on cloud 10 cause that sure passed cloud 9 by a long shot. Great hunting , the big question in my mind is how you gonna get that monster out of there? And when is the cookout?


----------



## GrayG (Sep 24, 2013)

That was worth the trip right there!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow


----------



## GAGE (Sep 24, 2013)

That is fantastic, congrats on a beast!


----------



## ChickInATree (Sep 24, 2013)

That thing is huge! Congrats!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 24, 2013)

congrats man thats a trophy!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 24, 2013)

Man, I am proud for you Chris!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 24, 2013)

Thats a heck of a elk Chris!!!! Congrats!


----------



## gurn (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow!!! Thats ah nice one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2013)

pure sweetness!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 24, 2013)

What a Trophy bull! Congrats to you sir!


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 24, 2013)

Unbelievable trophy, I would of passed out before I could have gotten an arrow off!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 25, 2013)

That boy's ruin now. Once you hunt out West, it gets in your blood. mIkE


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## markland (Sep 25, 2013)

That is an incredible bull congrats Chris and God speed on your drive home!


----------



## whossbows (Sep 25, 2013)

outstanding (;-)


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 25, 2013)

what kind of score does it take for a elk to make the p&y book ?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 25, 2013)

Lucky...


----------



## BBowman (Sep 25, 2013)

That bull would have been a good one in another year   Congrats! That is a dandy!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 25, 2013)

dpoole said:


> what kind of score does it take for a elk to make the p&y book ?



260 for typical, 300 for non-typical.

http://www.pope-young.org/minimum-scores_charts.asp


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 26, 2013)

Great Job Chris, what's next Moose?


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 26, 2013)

Holy guacamole.  That is a fantastic animal.  Congrats, Chris!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 26, 2013)

Amazing job!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 28, 2013)

Ain't measured him yet but several people have guessed him at 340".


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't know but that has got to be close!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 29, 2013)

HUGE!  Congratulations Chris!


----------



## tee p (Sep 29, 2013)

wahoo!!! that's a big critter


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 29, 2013)

Taking a bull of that caliber has been a dream of mine since I picked up the bow. Congratulations on a such beautiful animal.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

That is a awesome Bull Elk!!! Lookin forward to the storie


----------



## devolve (Oct 4, 2013)

awesome chris! what a bull


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 4, 2013)

Fantastic bull. Congratulations.


----------

